

GDC online shifted from games to monetization since the success of freemium - f3r3nc
http://toucharcade.com/2011/10/17/gdc-online-2011-in-four-words/

======
natural_order
Sadly, in a world where the gaming industry has become more profitable than
the film and music industry combined, this has become the nature of things.
I'm going to a gamification seminar tonight that I'm expecting to be the same.
Phooey.

